# what is this and how does it work?



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

ok so its not a very good pic from my phone but its a 10 wheeler dump with a plow on the front and a trailer with a huge plow on it with a liquid tank and a v box also. its a modot truck also i see it every time im out plowing.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

also a v box in the bed of the truck


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I forget who makes them, if I remember right its basically a plow that will cover 4 lanes.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

it's called a tow plow. It's used to move mass amounts of snow of multi-lane roads.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Yup towplow....thats it. Here's another thread about them. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67682&highlight=towplow

Also check out www.towplow.com


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is what they call a Tow Plow, the trailer has steering axles and can shift into the next lane and plow it. The salt spreader supplies weight to the trailer for tracking. I haven't seem one in Michigan yet but there are video's on " You Tube".


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At first I thought you were talking about your plow lights!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

lmao true that grandview


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

grandview;993959 said:


> At first I thought you were talking about your plow lights!


x2. I noticed those before I figured out what the picture was really about.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

i was sick of not being able to see good lol


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

just read the other thred sweet set up never have seen it in action tho.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Evanbrendel;994182 said:


> i was sick of not being able to see good lol


Where did the factory plow lights go?


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

never had them bought the plow and truck separate the old truck was lifted so the lights where real short on it. so i had to modify the mount got everything for 250 dollars so its paid for its self over and over this year also got a snow ex 1075 with it but its going on my new plow truck. wich is getting a brand new plow so it wont look goffey but its paid for and is helping to buy new equipment. and help me pay bills also lol


----------



## doccafs (Dec 17, 2009)

I have not seen that in PA yet, We have 6 tri axles out working with PennDOT plus a number of trucks out doing township work and lot work. Just wait till some jerk tries to pass them...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Minnasota runs them up in Minneapolis


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

pull plow we have a bunch in mo.


----------

